
Babbage Difference Engine No.2 at CHM Going Off Line - rootbear
http://www.computerhistory.org/exhibits/babbage/
======
rootbear
As noted on the linked page, the Computer History Museum will demonstrate the
Babbage Difference Engine for the last time at the end of this month. After
that, it will be returned to it's owner (Nathan Myhrvold). It's been at the
CHM much longer than originally planned, which is a good thing, as I only got
to see it in operation just over a year ago. If you haven't seen it, I
encourage you to make the effort, it's an amazing machine.

This is a significant loss for the museum, but they have a lot of other
excellent exhibits and I'm sure they'll fill the now-empty space with
something great. Or maybe they'll help build the Analytical Engine...

